

Taskbox - Mail Could Become A Worthy Sparrow Alternative - lloydarmbrust
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2012/10/first-look-taskbox-mail-could-become-a-worthy-sparrow-alternative

======
chriswesallen
I've been using for the past couple of weeks, I like it alot. The design sold
me, but I care alot about UI, anyone have any fav features?

------
pepsi_can
I downloaded the beta app. I enjoyed the swiping gesture for organizing my
email. I found it faster than using a mouse.

